# Swords out of Destin



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Wondering if there was a good spot closer to Destin for swords. I know of the steppes and where they are but is there somewhere closer? Would anywhere near the elbow or nipple be good?

Here, to make it easier. Is there anywhere within 50 miles of East Pass that is worth dropping for swords?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Add a few miles to the 50 and your at the east wall of the Spur. Thats probably the most consistent sword spot in the northern Gulf.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

200 fathom line east of the spur.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great, thanks for the info. That area is much more doable out of Destin than the steppes.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

"The Mountain" is about 5-10 miles north of the spur, also the mouth of the canyon is just south of the spur, caught multiple swords at each spot.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

We won the money in the destin swordfish shootout this year on the Only Way with Capt Curt fishing east side of the spurr


----------

